
McDonald's Faces 'Millennial' Challenge - slurry
http://online.wsj.com/articles/mcdonalds-faces-millennial-challenge-1408928743?tesla=y&mg=reno64-wsj&url=http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052702304414104580094022609496714.html
======
beamatronic
As a regular Chipotle/Five Guys customer, what attracts me to those places is
perceived quality - I believe I am getting a higher quality product. I'm
willing to pay for it. In order for McDonald's to compete with that, would
they not need to change almost everything about their business?

Is it a question of management not being willing, or not being able?

------
vermontdevil
This is weird:

Millennials "want to buy into a brand not just from it," said Mr. Easterbrook.
He said McDonald's is developing mobile apps that will enable people to access
information about the company's social responsibility. "What we've got to do
is find interesting and engaging ways to share that information with
millennials, not old-fashioned corporate lecturing.

========

Right - mobile apps = increased sales for terrible hamburger.

~~~
Zigurd
Only tool: hammer

Everything looks more or less like a nail.

------
yeskia
Free mirror on Yahoo Finance: [https://finance.yahoo.com/news/mcdonalds-faces-
millennial-ch...](https://finance.yahoo.com/news/mcdonalds-faces-millennial-
challenge-010500618.html)

------
meltingwax
Have to log in to get the full story...

~~~
tron_carter
Search for the title of the article on Google News then click through.

